# Wow look what I found yard sailing



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

wow nice  i like it


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

very nice, i only see one thing though. are there more?


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> very nice, i only see one thing though. are there more?


Yeh I still trying to get the hang of adding pics to a thread here are some more
View attachment 9377


View attachment 9378

I really like the roses it is kind of heavy but I think it would look good on a tombstone.

View attachment 9379

Thought these would look great on some pillars, each side of a entry there are many possibilities 

View attachment 9380

Not sure what I am going to do with this thought I might mount it on a piece of wood and hang a head from it.

View attachment 9381
I want to use these with my faux rod iron fence I plan on making


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*yard saling*

hey, i hit hobby lobby this week too. i got 2 stocking holders, an angel, 2 tree top decor packages, and a genie lamp. they sure had some good deals. i think i like your rose hanger the best. very pretty. the decor with the chains hanging down is my second favorite. i wonder what it's for? it would look great on the front of a dungeon door. those black sconces would be next. they will look great on the walls of your haunt. your 2 angels, i can't believe you got them for a $. they are in excellant shape. boy, i will be so glad when winter is done and garage sales are back on. i love them.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

View attachment 9382

Of course I will repaint her
View attachment 9384

She would look good on a tombstone
View attachment 9385

I have no idea what I am going to do with all these cross but for 10 cent I couldn't leave them behind
View attachment 9386

I got these from Hobby Lobby for 90% off


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

your one angel is so beautiful, you have to leave her the way she is. no messing her up. maybe you could make a tombstone and have her sitting on it. my grandson listens to a song all the time by slipnot called, when angels deserve to die. maybe you can put just that on the tombstone.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> hey, i hit hobby lobby this week too. i got 2 stocking holders, an angel, 2 tree top decor packages, and a genie lamp. they sure had some good deals. i think i like your rose hanger the best. very pretty. the decor with the chains hanging down is my second favorite. i wonder what it's for? it would look great on the front of a dungeon door. those black sconces would be next. they will look great on the walls of your haunt. your 2 angels, i can't believe you got them for a $. they are in excellant shape. boy, i will be so glad when winter is done and garage sales are back on. i love them.


A Genie lamp I need that for my treasure chest I am hoping to make this year. The rose hanger was a steal for a $ too, I like your idea about the dungeon door you have a great imagination. Whats funny is most of it is plastic, for a while it seemed like every yard sale had a piece for sale 25 cents here 10cents there very cheap. I'm with you can't wait for the weather to warm up so many yard sales so little time, well it is midnight here I better call it a night
Talk to you soon


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Those large finals are awesome. What are you plans for all your goodies?


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

13mummy said:


> Those large finals are awesome. What are you plans for all your goodies?


Thanks 13mummy I was lucky to find the finals at Hobby lobby for 90% off, not sure what I am going to do with my goodies when I was yard sailing I was look for things to embellish the tombstones I was making.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


>


I Love Love Love you Lamp think I will hit Hobby Lobby today how much did you pay for it?


----------



## SapphyreMoon (Oct 19, 2004)

You scored some really great deals! I'm sure you'll have a blast figuring out what to do with it all.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

We don't have a Hobby Lobby in our area but for whatever reason, today I went to log on to their website and saw that you can order a lot of items online. If someone menitoned this already I must have missed the post. Probably won't find the clearance deals that you can get if you have a local store but still for some items with just the right look certainly online ordering is an option. They have online coupons too.

Here's the link to the online Hobby Lobby shopping area: Craft Supplies, Scrapbooking, Jewelry Making, Art | Hobby Lobby

Hallorenescene, I tried to locate the genie lamp online but no luck. Not sure I was using the best search criteria. Do you know how they referred to it or what department it was in? If you have the SKU from a register receipt that would be extremely helpful. Like others I love the detailing on it and it might be a cool item to add to my prop inventory. Thanks.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

the only thing on the bottom is---TY0264BO---$34.99--W8--$11.90. i didn't keep the register receipt. i found it over in the aisle where you see vases and urns in that same kind of material.

make sure if you get one you look it over good, there were only 2 left in my store where i was looking, and one had a broken lid and the other a broken base. i took the 2 good ones and put them together. arlita, good luck, hope you find one

here is some more stuff i got, the angel is just cheap plastic, but it will work for something


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

nice stuff


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

these are the stocking holders


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

I have some candle holders like those. Nice finds.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

LOVE thsi thread! how funny though, i picked up a few of those plastic wall sconce things and painted them black


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice finds !


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Awesome yard sale finds.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> the only thing on the bottom is---TY0264BO---$34.99--W8--$11.90. i didn't keep the register receipt. i found it over in the aisle where you see vases and urns in that same kind of material.
> 
> make sure if you get one you look it over good, there were only 2 left in my store where i was looking, and one had a broken lid and the other a broken base. i took the 2 good ones and put them together. arlita, good luck, hope you find one
> 
> here is some more stuff i got, the angel is just cheap plastic, but it will work for something



Thanks for the info. No luck with an online search however. Sounds like it might have been a clearance item so may have been pulled from the website if it was up there at all. Appreciate your time. Nice price you got for it.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

I went to Hobby Lobby Friday at lunch time unfortunately I didn't find the lamp but here are a couple thing I did









I was planning on making one but for the price, and how little time I have it made since to buy it. 


















I thought she would look good on a tombstone with a epitaph about a young child anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Here are a few more pics of things I picked up last year



























I plan on using this for the chest of my Frankenstein I'm making this year.


















I plan on using this for the chest of my Frankenstein I'm making this year I will mount the head in the neck hole.









This is the jacket I found at a garage sale last year I have pants to match. I think it's a pretty good Frankenstein Suit


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

At Dollar General I got some 12 inch high metal fancy crosses sort of gothic looking. I left them on the white cardboard, varnished it all (cardboard too) and hung it inside of my tomb on one of the vault drawers, complete with price tag (varnished too)
"We save no expense here in honoring your dearly departed."
I obviously play this for humor since the tomb looks pretty ominious to most people and they don't really want to walk through it.
A real antique (soft) brick front with arched doorway(brick too) a thick steel door, and as it swings open much to their surprise, they are now looking down a very long round-topped room.
Amazing what you can make out of a 1963 homemade horse trailer. (4-horse)
delivered to my backyard for a total price of $60.oo
I paid $100 for 6 big truckloads of the old bricks and the steel for the door was free from a local electrician it used to be a large electrical panel I modified.
Vines hide it's actual lengh all summer and most of the fall, real vines, they cover the whole house and yard all 75 by 125 feet of it, makes it look spooky, like veins.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

arlita, i love that trunk, how big and what did you pay? did you get that form at hobby lobby and how big and how much? that and the suit will be totally perfect for dear sweet frankenstien. when i bought my lamp those statues were the next aisle over. so you should have seen them if there were any left. 

here are some epitaphs

I. Emma Spook
I. Emma Ghost Her Soul Still Walks the Earth
Clara Voyant-She never saw it coming
Ann Teak

Here lies Ivy Nicole, In her last Theatricle Role, Truly a devoted Actress at heart, She wasn't kidding when she said she'd die to play the part

Miss Anita Newbody
Myra Mains
Anita Shovel
Abbie Normal
I. Emma Witch, okay Mercy ME, She flew right into a tree
Miss N. Cranium, She walked at night, And left her bed, On Halloween ,She lost her head
Here beneath this pile of stones, Lies all that's left of Sally Jones

This stone was raised by Sara's Lord, Not Sara's virtues to record, For they are known to all the town.This stone was raised to keep her down

Here lies the body of Margaret Bent, She kicked up her heels, And away she went

Here lies the body of our Anna, Done to death by a banana, It wasn't the fruit that laid her low , But the skin of the thing that made her go

Ruby Scagg, should have zigged instead of zagged
Poor Lizzy Brown, Famous for dancing around the town, Now she's dancing six feet down
Izzy Bone
Miss N. Cranium
Joan Me
I. M. Outtahere
Asa Wormturns
A. Lotta Dust
Ima Goner
Ima Nut
I. M. Dead
Anita Hart
Dianne Rott
Robin Graves
Yetta Nother
Candy B. Goode
Dawn Under

She always said her feet were killing her, But nobody believed her, Shhhhh

anybody else got any?

gym, your haunt always sounds interesting


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

I like the epitaph "Here beneath this pile of stones, Lies all that's left of Sally Jones" but I think I will change it to Sally Bones instead of Jones. I could made a slab made out Styrofoam that lays flat on the ground that looks like stones with the bust at the top or head of the slab what do you think? P.S. thanks Hallorenescene for all the epitaphs I was searching the web yesterday for pictures of Lizzy Borden I am going to attach a frame with her picture the the famous quote
"Lizzie Borden took an axe,
And gave her mother forty whacks,
When she saw what she had done,
She gave her father forty-one"


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

I paid $15.00 for the chest it was 50% off, it is 12"H x 15"W x 10 1/2" D I want to get one of those skulls with the servo have him talking about his treasure. I think the chest is a perfect size because I want it sitting on the skeletons lap.
Well it is 12:39 A.M. need to get some rest have to go to work tomorrow I also worked 9 hours today got to make that money need to buy some more props. lol


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i like the sally bones. seems appropriate, and that chest was a good price. i love it


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


>



I LOVE your new Lamp hallo! What a great find! Perfect for a Western town fortune teller!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Name: IMG_1192.jpg Views: 143 Size: 87.9 KB
I have no idea what I am going to do with all these cross but for 10 cent I couldn't leave them behind"

How 'bout creeping them up for party favors - add a tiny skull or a skelly from that Dollar Tree garland that is always out come September. Or a skelly hand that grips each one for your party invitation? Nice finds everyone!


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> Name: IMG_1192.jpg Views: 143 Size: 87.9 KB
> I have no idea what I am going to do with all these cross but for 10 cent I couldn't leave them behind"
> 
> How 'bout creeping them up for party favors - add a tiny skull or a skelly from that Dollar Tree garland that is always out come September. Or a skelly hand that grips each one for your party invitation? Nice finds everyone!


Ooooh great idea I like the skelly hand holding the cross thanks for the suggestion


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

susie, maybe i should have that lamp in the jail cell with the forgotten skeleton prisoner. lol. and get one of those skeleton dogs and put a skeleton key on a key ring in his mouth. lol.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow some great deals and scores!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> susie, maybe i should have that lamp in the jail cell with the forgotten skeleton prisoner. lol. and get one of those skeleton dogs and put a skeleton key on a key ring in his mouth. lol.


Love it hallo! The wheels keep turning in that creative mind of yours! 
Buwaa ha haaa!


----------



## halloweendarkangel (Aug 29, 2008)

*Soooooooooooooooooo not fair guys, whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! Nobody in my neighborhood has hardley anything good at their yard/garage sales. *


----------



## halloweendarkangel (Aug 29, 2008)

*Whoaaaaa that little girl statue
is creepy, nice!*


Arlita said:


> I went to Hobby Lobby Friday at lunch time unfortunately I didn't find the lamp but here are a couple thing I did
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Great finds!


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

*Hobby Lobby 80% off*

Couldn't help myself I needed some treasures for my pirates chest, and also a couple things for tombstones.










This is the whole collection.


















Pirates treasure will embellish them.










Some treasures for my pirates chest. Funny when I was checking out at Hobby Lobby the lady behind me said "nice chess pieces" didn't really notice until she said something.










Of course every pirates treasure chest needs a couple crowns, can’t wait to embellish them with jewels. Not sure what kinds of glue to use don’t want them to fall off if it gets wet any suggestions?


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Will probably use the two in the background to embellish a tombstone maybe the Lizzy Borden I am working on right now.










Some more treasures for my pirates chest, or maybe a urn not sure yet.










The is pretty big probably put it on a collum or something.


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice score on tons of great finds! I really like the treasure chest best of all.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Alucard, I have some big plans this year we'll see if I can pull it off. I can say one thing I have never started working on Halloween this early in my life, it helps with the stress factor.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

WOW! love the crowns and all. your teasure chest is going to rock.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

I am jealous! That Hobby Lobby sounds like a great place!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Is there a designated area in one of these stores for the really deep discounts? I have looked and see clearanced signs ALL over the place but never any great deals like this


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Deadna said:


> Is there a designated area in one of these stores for the really deep discounts? I have looked and see clearanced signs ALL over the place but never any great deals like this


Last year and this year when I walked into the store I took an immediate left to the far end of the store. Maybe call them and ask if they are having a "home decor sale" I think that's what it is called. In my store the items are now 80% off they had just changed it from 66% off. Good luck hope you find some great buys.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

last year I got several things for Hobby Lobby for 90 % off and used them for tombstones, I think I need to make another trip there and see what else they have!


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

bethene said:


> last year I got several things for Hobby Lobby for 90 % off and used them for tombstones, I think I need to make another trip there and see what else they have!


Yeh bethene, I seen your tombstones great work, thats actually why I went back for this last batch of treasure you inspired me.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

#[email protected])(%!#)_$(*%!#$)(%*^!)(% Why didn't I read this thread earlier?! I hate Hobby Lobby and never go there without something specific to shop for. That heavy crown with cross on top is absolutely spot-on perfect for my needs. There was a similar one, which I would have been thrilled with was I unaware of the other's existence, that I picked up for a measly $5, but now the hunt for the better one is on! 

I also picked up a metal cross for my vampire hunter in the 50% off metalware section; as it will be lying on the ground I needed something sturdy. I also got some fake bread for 50% off that I'm going to paint mold onto for my dead people's dinner party. 

*Arlita*, use 100% silicone glue. That's what's used to hold aquariums together.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

OMG BlueFrog I have never heard such language you should be ashamed of yourself heeee heeee not really just kidding, what do you plan on using your crown for. Don’t want to brag but I paid $3.10 for each of my crowns well maybe I'm bragging a little bit. 
Do you think the silicone glue will stick to metal and not peel off in one big chunk? Don’t know why I didn’t think about this before but I bet hot glue would work, its water proof what do you think Bluefrog?


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

$3.10?! If you thought you heard salty language before.... 

Hot glue sounds like a good option. Let me know how it works, in case I manage to snag one of those crowns from myself.

Another Hobby Lobby sale I meant to mention: 50% off LED candles, including some gorgeous _red_ pillars I would have bought had I had more $$ in my pocket today.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

VICTORY IS MINE!!

I am now the proud owner of a gold crown! It's actually the top of a hurricane lamp so I had to pay $12 for the whole shebang. I figure I can use the base and pillar as intended, or perhaps turn them into a speciman jar for the mad scientist. No way was I going to leave behind the one this out-of-the-way store had.

A brief foray into the garlands area turned up some fabulous strings of artificial moss, currently 50% off the $17.50 original price, and the 50% sale in the bridal area, of all things, has some tiny black roses that look promising. Didn't buy any of it as my credit card is smoking this month, but did want to be sure to mention to look in those out of the way areas.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

o.k BlueFrog calm down, I'm glad you found somthing that will work for you. Would love to see what you got share some pics.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

blue frog i'm curious to see what you got too, i can't picture it. now, be a good froggy and take back all those blue remarks you made about a store that just made your day.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

HA! Although finding the perfect crown makes it harder to hate Hobby Lobby, they still provide plenty of reasons to dread visiting there. I'm just not the kind of person for whom a garden stone wtih the phrase "Jesus Rocks" is appropriate 

I'm attaching a photo of the hurricane lamp with the crown in situ. I also picked up one of these creepy busts of a little girl. There were two styles available, but I bought only the one with the roses. I'll probably regret that some day.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that crown is very nice. thanks for posting the picture. i could see where it could be transformed. and i know what you mean about regretting not buying something later. beenm there a few times. or how about buying something just because it was so cheap and then loving it later and wish you had bought more cause they were so cheap at that time. and i'm just joking about you not liking hobby lobby. there are a couple of places i won't patronize either. one i will patronize at halloween time only


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

I guess I can revive this thread.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

nice!! i love it


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice find! Those look like some really good movies.


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

Fright Night Part II was especially a nice find as well as SNDN 3. They aren't that easy to come by on VHS or DVD anymore. 

I'll have to put pictures up later, but I got: http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Empire-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item255c164901

for ONE DOLLAR at a yardsale last weekend!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

dark, fright night is a great movie, and part 2 is just as good. this is one movie that the second part didn't suck. as a matter of fact, when that vampire is skating up to that girl, it's pretty scary. dark, nice finds, and the pumpkin guy is a great find


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

Fright Night is in my top 5 of best horror films ever. I grew up watching that film as a kid in the 80's. It's everything a great homage to horror films should be: great villain, likable lead, a GREAT character in Peter Vincent (Vampire Slayer!), lots of nice dark comedy with a nice mix of genuine fright. I got to meet the cast of the film at a convention a few years back. I got Chris Sarandon to sign my poster "Ashley...Welcome to Fright Night....for real!" One of the best horror lines EVER!

Back to topic, I utterly adore flea markets and yard sales. Last week I also scored a vintage trick or treat bag for 25 cents. The woman even threw in Halloween Jello molds for free. I am always on the hunt for items to add to my horror collection as well. I've scored lots of things that way as well. One of my favorites is my Friday the 13th Videodisc I got for $1. Talk about old school!


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

any Ontario Canada Haunted looking for blow molds?

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-home-garden-Halloween-Decorations-W0QQAdIdZ219445116

this other link she's asking a lot for hers

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...HTS-PROP-DECORATION-ORANGE-W0QQAdIdZ217399866


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

thehorrorfinatic said:


> I guess I can revive this thread.


Nice movie lot! I would need to dust off my VCR in the garage and do a full weekend of movie nights!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Darkpumpkin said:


> Fright Night is in my top 5 of best horror films ever. I grew up watching that film as a kid in the 80's. It's everything a great homage to horror films should be: great villain, likable lead, a GREAT character in Peter Vincent (Vampire Slayer!), lots of nice dark comedy with a nice mix of genuine fright. I got to meet the cast of the film at a convention a few years back. I got Chris Sarandon to sign my poster "Ashley...Welcome to Fright Night....for real!" One of the best horror lines EVER!
> 
> Back to topic, I utterly adore flea markets and yard sales. Last week I also scored a vintage trick or treat bag for 25 cents. The woman even threw in Halloween Jello molds for free. I am always on the hunt for items to add to my horror collection as well. I've scored lots of things that way as well. One of my favorites is my Friday the 13th Videodisc I got for $1. Talk about old school!


I thought I WAS old but when I ran across a video disc machine and a stack of movies I had no clue what it was. I wish I would have looked thru the stack now


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh and the best part, Silent Night Deadly Night III, And Fright Night II, and The Gate WERE FREE. The guy asks different prices for each tape, and since I bought over ten, he threw in a few free.  I am also starting to get into Laserdiscs.


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

Laserdiscs are AWESOME for collecting purposes. The artwork on them is usually really good and they are nice and easy to frame and hang. For the most part, you can snag them cheap. I have a NoES Part 2: Freddy's Revenge on LD. I found it at Half-Price books for $1. I also found the original 80's Trick Or Treat vinyl there for a $1 as well.

The Gate was re-released on DVD with a crappy cover. Before that, I was able to find multiple copies of it and Madman at the local Exchange's discount bin. I kept 2 for myself and sold off the rest. I averaged about $45-50 a copy.


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

Deadna said:


> I thought I WAS old but when I ran across a video disc machine and a stack of movies I had no clue what it was. I wish I would have looked thru the stack now


Hahaha! I'm not THAT old. I'm 26. You just tend to know different formats when you are a hardcore horror nut since you are always trying to track down rare and obscure copies of things. It wasn't a format that lasted very long at all. I spent about an hour going through their stack. F13 was the only horror one I came across though.


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

Darkpumpkin said:


> Hahaha! I'm not THAT old. I'm 26. You just tend to know different formats when you are a hardcore horror nut since you are always trying to track down rare and obscure copies of things. It wasn't a format that lasted very long at all. I spent about an hour going through their stack. F13 was the only horror one I came across though.


I see you have the Sleepaway Camp Survival Kit! I've been looking for that set for a long time now. I have had no luck of tracking one down, but I'm still looking


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

thehorrorfinatic said:


> I see you have the Sleepaway Camp Survival Kit! I've been looking for that set for a long time now. I have had no luck of tracking one down, but I'm still looking


I really need to update that link, I have a ton more stuff now. Make sure you look for the recalled Sleepaway Camp set. It has the red cross on the cover and after threatened lawsuit action by the American Red Cross, it was pulled. I am a bigger fan of the sequels than the original.


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

Same here! Pamela Springsteen ROCKED as Angela in the sequels. To me, Part II was the best. I have seen the Red Cross version, but it was around $100, and I'm not paying that LOL.


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

These are all from Yardsales since July 5th.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Wow nice collection.


----------



## discobandit (May 6, 2010)

They made a THIRD silent night deadly night?

_Really?_ That's unnecessary


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

discobandit said:


> They made a THIRD silent night deadly night?
> 
> _Really?_ That's unnecessary


Try 5! They made 5 of these! Part 5 is kind of like Halloween 3, it really has nothing to do with the rest of the series.


----------



## vineyard_haunt (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice! Very Haunted Mansion-y type stuff there.


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

Ummmm.........Not Halloween but I think this guy wins.

http://www.prlog.org/10811896-bever...ticates-rare-ansel-adams-glass-negatives.html


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

*Craigs list score*

I don't want to brag (well maybe a little bit) but for the last month or so I have been checking Craig's list for Halloween everyday and it has been dry as a bone.
I even placed a wanted ad for Halloween still nothing and then today I hit the jackpot.









They wanted $40.00 for the crawling girl on the left and $80.00 for Donna with the severed head on the right.

















I offered $30.00 for the crawling girl and he said OK I was very happy. She worked great when we tried it out.

















Now Donna was a different story that turned out to be in my favor he wanted $80.00 I asked in an Email if he would take $60.00 he said OK. Well I decided to drive over on my lunch hour to by my treasures. When I spoke with him on the phone he said it was never taken out of the box and he bought it last year. I told him I needed to see it in action well we tried for about 20 minutes and it would not work. I could tell it was never taken out of the box because there was a hair net on Donna's head. He asked me if I still wanted it I said not for $60.00 he said how about $20.00 I was trying to keep my cool because I believed it did work I said yes. My thoughts were that the adapter was bad or maybe the wrong one I couldn't wait to get home to try it out. And YEEEES it does work I feel a little guilty, should I what do you think?









And the big bonus he gave me the leg and arm for free.


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

nice score


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

doesn't sound like it is something he wouldn't have done if in the same spot, or me too. nice score. i love those guys. what does the arm and leg do


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

wow, you did so good on those two. i keep checking my CL every day and nada.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Arlita! I so jealous! I want a Dona of the dead too!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Great finds!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

great scores Arlita! people in Tampa know about halloween people and will keep their prices high, its rare if ever you get someone who doesnt know much about the stuff. I think it has something to do about being close to theme parks. Example, in CL, Ive been seeing the same ad pop up over the last 2 weeks for an Edwardian Butler, they claim NIB, and the price initially was $350, then $300, then $200 then $250, and its been that price for awhile now. I want that guy badly but not for even $200, Im cheap, lol.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> doesn't sound like it is something he wouldn't have done if in the same spot, or me too. nice score. i love those guys. what does the arm and leg do


Thanks for making me feel better, by the way I only felt guilty for a little while I am working through it but I'm sure I will be all right giggle giggle I'm so bad. As far as the arm and leg goes they just lay there. I can't hardly wait for Halloween or at least September to start putting out some things but then again I not really ready. I have several projects I need to finish, guess I need to live in the present and get to work.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

Arlita said:


> I don't want to brag (well maybe a little bit) but for the last month or so I have been checking Craig's list for Halloween everyday and it has been dry as a bone.
> I even placed a wanted ad for Halloween still nothing and then today I hit the jackpot.
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! I better chaeck my props! Looks like someone got mine and sold'em to you! JK! Your Donna looks creepier than mine.


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

I got one of those 5' dancing skelly pirates with the kareokee mic for 4 bucks....only he has no head. He still plays music and dances so I made a head for him.


----------



## tank.1007 (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice finds guys, I'm definitely hitting yard sells and flea market this weekend


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great finds. I LOVE the crowns


----------

